# Crabless Cakes



## powerplantop (Aug 30, 2018)

Not sure what the best category for this recipe is but...







To the food processor I added 1 15 oz can white beans, 14 oz jar artichoke hearts, 14 oz jar heart of palm (roughly cut), 1/4 cup mayonnaise, 1 Tablespoon horseradish mustard, 1 teaspoon garlic powder, 1 teaspoon Old Bay seasoning and 1 teaspoon Cajun spice (I used Slap Yo Mama). I like to use a mix of Old Bay and Cajun spice mix for a mix of North and South. All of this gets processed but leave some texture. 

Mix the heart of palm flakes that were set aside into the ingredients from the food processor, 1 cup of breadcrumbs, 1 Tablespoon of kelp powder and 1/2 cup of the bean liquid. This gets mixed up to combine everything. 

While the oven is preheating to 400F or 204C on a parchment paper lined baking tray I put 6 English muffin rings. Equally divide the mixture between the rings. Place them into the preheated oven. 

Bake for 20 minutes. Let them sit for about 5 minutes and the rings should slip off. 

They are now ready to serve.

For Nutrition Facts and printable recipe Crabless Cakes


----------



## Janet H (Aug 31, 2018)

Thanks for posting this.  I am deathly allergic to crab and have made something along these lines with artichoke hearts.  Palm hearts is a much better idea IMO - how were they?


----------



## Mad Cook (Aug 31, 2018)

Sounds delish. I've always avoided the Cajun spice in the shops as I have a nasty, but probably harmless in the long run, reaction to chillis and the Cajun spice on the racks here always list chilli in the ingredients.


----------



## powerplantop (Sep 1, 2018)

Janet H said:


> Thanks for posting this.  I am deathly allergic to crab and have made something along these lines with artichoke hearts.  Palm hearts is a much better idea IMO - how were they?



Palm hearts are very bland but give a nice texture and look flaky like fish.


----------



## powerplantop (Sep 1, 2018)

Mad Cook said:


> Sounds delish. I've always avoided the Cajun spice in the shops as I have a nasty, but probably harmless in the long run, reaction to chillis and the Cajun spice on the racks here always list chilli in the ingredients.



I can understand that. For people who do not like spicy just use more Old Bay


----------



## larry_stewart (Sep 1, 2018)

powerplantop said:


> Palm hearts are very bland but give a nice texture and look flaky like fish.



Ill definitely give this a go in the next week or two.

Also, Ive made " Fish taco's"  using hearts of palm, and especially after battered and fried have that fish - like look to it.  We kinda smashed them first, then battered and fried


----------

